# Owd barn



## Darfion (Feb 12, 2005)

Had another go at an old favourite.  Hope you like it


----------



## Chase (Feb 12, 2005)

What a piece of CRAP!!!







Ok, so I said that just so I could finally say it about something you've created. I don't seem to really get that chance with your stuff. Once again, well done! :roll:


----------



## terri (Feb 12, 2005)

:thumbup:   Love it!   

It's always a pleasure to see your stuff, Darf.


----------



## Aga (Feb 12, 2005)

Just another lovely Darf's painting.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Darfion (Feb 13, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> What a piece of CRAP!!!


 I wasn't expecting that :lmao:  That's the best bit of constructive criticism i've had yet.  Nearly spat coffee all over my screen.
Thanks Chase


----------



## iphoto (Feb 13, 2005)

Just Lovely!


----------

